# Chevrolet Prism Electric Vehicle 1994 GEO Prism U. S. Electicar



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

*US $1.00* (1 Bid)
End Date: Tuesday Oct-09-2007 19:21:04 PDT
Bid now | Add to watch list

More...


----------

